# A big Thanks



## phishphood

Glad we could help out a bit. Good job on picking a beautiful day to get out.

My wife wants to kknow if she wins anything for having the hottest partner?


----------



## tojo

> Glad we could help out a bit. Good job on picking a beautiful day to get out.
> 
> My wife wants to kknow if she wins anything for having the hottest partner?


Just cause she keeps her hands all over me dosen't make her "partner" 

Curtis great job as usual. My kids think you are the man. My wife is gonna call your wife and set up a playdate I think. Sorry bout the feetses.

RJ thanks again for the chow. I stopped drinkin TODAY its official.


----------



## fatalbert43

Had a great time and enjoyed seeing everyone.



> [email protected]$$ award goes to wes (fatalbert) for trying to dance on the water.


Just call me jesus (pronounced "heysus")


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Had lots of fun! I think that I should get something for catching the fish with the most stripes... Which by the way Curtis, you need to post that picture for me...

And I believe that is baby Jesus, Wes... ;D

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Tom_C

Great Weather, Great Friends, Great Food Cold Beer, Great Cause. What more do you need.


----------



## costefishnt

I forgot to mention a big thanks to the quietest of helpers. Thanks Jason (JRH) for pushing this. Had it not been for you I prolly would have let this one slip. I didnt have it in me to plan a tourney as I am still pretty heart broken over canceling the Brandon Tourney. That was a labor of love and letting it go was not easy. your pushing me and stepping up to help made this possible.

On that note, although teh Brandon Tourney is cancelled indefinately, next year, provided I can get help, not just day of, there will be something big, something fun, and something to give back.

as much fun as the tourney was, the after festivities in which a lot of yall whom were at JB's missed was absolutely the best part of teh day. it is amazing how much fun you can have with good people, and two kids who wanted to kick my butt, and succeeded. I still have a raspy voice, my feets are swollen and I think I drank my allotment of beer for next month on sat. Please tell teh wives and girlfriends I am sorry for being...well being curtis, you either love me or hate me 

I gots a couple pics to download, and will get them posted later. once again, thanks to all of you!


----------



## brew1891

Thanks to Curtis and Jason for planning a fun little get together. Lots of money for a good cause. 

Fishing was slow unfortunately...but the waterman got a nice workout trying to keep up with Wes' ambush all day runnin the skinny.

Food and beer was fun at JB's. The wifey said she had a good time out on the boat and hanging out with everyone at JB's.


----------



## deerfly

thanks Curtis and Jason, me and the kids had a great time too. Even though it was a lot of driving and we ended up getting skunked on the fishing it was still way more fun than mailing in a donation.


----------



## costefishnt

Pictures....

The winner.


















I should have won, here was my offering. (keep in mind it was early)










Sophies big catch, and I aint talkin bout garry.










and the rest of the hootenany

BTW, RJ, yer lookin kinda fat, not wes fat, but just plain ol fat...










I have no caption for this crappitysmack










tony likes me. he really really likes me...










i'm so sexy..










so what if my pictures are wet, the card still works...right?




























WHAT DO YOU MEAN THERE IS NO MORE BEER??????


----------



## JRH

The third pic from the bottom should be in the dictionary next to "_grab azz_."


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D ;D ;D
Man I'm an awesome photographer... You see how I caught that moth in the picture of Curtis and Tony?? That's skill...


----------



## beavis

> The third pic from the bottom should be in the dictionary next to "_grab azz_."



yeah, i was trying to run from the **** wearing the g h e y army shirt


----------



## deerfly

hadn't considered the g h e y card, first glance I just assumed Curtis was after the beer, now you got me wondering... :-?


----------



## phishphood

> hadn't considered the g h e y card, first glance I just assumed Curtis was after the beer, now you got me wondering...  :-?



What exactly is Curtis doing/holding with his left hand?


----------



## tom_in_orl

LMAO, good times ;D Sorry I took off early. Lack of sleep caught up with me.

Thanks to Curtis, Ron, Pugar who made this happen with their own generosity.

Beavis, WTG!!!!

Tojo, Happy 50th birthday.

Garry, I had a blast fishing with you. Thanks for the new spot ;D Next time we will try for snook without staying out all night.

Sophie, quit calling! We are fishing dang it!

Oh yeah. Nice shirt!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Sophie, quit calling! We are fishing dang it!


I only called ONCE when you guys were fishing!! 

Besides... Garry always puts me in my place...  ;D


----------



## tojo

> Tojo, Happy 50th birthday.


What we are dealing with here is a total lack of respect for the Law...


----------



## fatalbert43

He must have seen Bevis without his shirt on too!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D










Or curtis after he caught up with Bevis!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

ok mr. man boobs


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> ok mr. man boobs


Hmm.. idk if you have room to talk RJ... ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

good try sophie, we know that is you, i don't have glasses like that, and I don't wear rings


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well you thought it was you on Saturday! But I think you had one too many... ;D


----------



## beavis

i had way more than one too many

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Guest

> good try sophie, we know that is you, i don't have glasses like that, and I don't wear rings



Ta hell with the glasses and rings, I would have disputed the hair.  K, blondy?


----------



## phishphood

So now Sophie has man boobs. Very interesting.

I knew I left too early.


----------



## costefishnt

> i had way more than one too many
> 
> [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=toast.gif]



good to know i wasnt the only one!

by the way, thanks for giving the drunk boater another 12 pack for the ride home. it was just what i needed!


----------



## Guest

> So now Sophie has man boobs. ...


I gotta see thi............ - never mind. :-?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> So now Sophie has man boobs..


  I'm not sure if that is an insult or a compliment...

I think we should change the topic... ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

ok, what is going on in this boat


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D ;D
Idk... Curtis wasn't aboard so they were probably just taking a ride..


----------



## tojo

> ok, what is going on in this boat


It appears as though Wes may have flees on the new boat...

Wes had a foot itch, Tanner had one in his nose and Garry...well he had'em where it counts


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Garry...well he had'em where it counts
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the medical term for that Tony is crabs... ;D
Click to expand...


----------



## fatalbert43

> ok, what is going on in this boat


Fat Guys in a little boat! ;D ;D ;D


----------

